# Cutting Glitter Flex



## uniquelyyours (Aug 26, 2008)

Just beginning to delve into glitter flex designs. Have only cut a few things but it seems like the glitter flex material is hard on the cutting blade and wears it out quickly. Is that common or I am doing something wrong? I have the Roland GX-24 and I use the 45 or 60 degree blade. Seems like I have to use a lot of pressure and blade extension to get it to cut correctly. Again, being new to this process, I'm wondering if there is something I am missing. I have tried both the Specialty Materials film as well as Stahls film. Appreciate any insight.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Directions do say it will wear down your blade quicker than usual.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Have to ask, you are cutting the dull side and in reverse, right? Glitter is like sandpaper, it's going to dull your blade. I only use cleancut blades now and don't have to replace them all that often. I cut about 50 yards of glitter flex ultra at Christmas time and I'm still using the blade now for other substrates. I have a GCC Jaguar, but here are the settings I use: 60 deg zecu blade from cleancut blade, 140 g pressure, 24in/sec, .25 overcut, and the blade is extended about the same length as I use for sandblast resist (#6), whereas I do sign vinyl and heat press vinyl at a #1 with the same pressure.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, that is normal. Just like reflective, the glitter vinyls will wear your blade out faster. Always try to dial in your settings so that you are using just enough force to cut cleanly. This way your blades will last a little longer.


----------



## Montalvo Custom (Jan 13, 2015)

does anyone knows when the white glitter is coming out, I need 15 yards


----------

